#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo liebe Forengemeinde >

## Caro

Da wuselt man in den Weiten des WWW umher auf der Suche nach Informationen und landet dann unter anderem hier:-) 
Viel gibt es eigentlich nicht über mich zu erzählen.Wurde im Oktober stolze 40 und bin nun laut Aussage meiner 17 Jährigen Tochter im "gesetztem Alter" :Grin:  .Hab noch einen Sohn von 20 Jahren und wohne in einem winzigen 280 Seelendorf im südl.Niedersachsen. 
Und im Moment beschäftigt mich nix soo sehr wie die anstehende OP am 18.12. ... bibber  :Undecided:   
Und noch eine kleine Anmerkung
Ich las hier unter anderem das jemand mit der hier herrschenden Atmosphäre und dem freundlichen Du Probleme hat,grad das find ich hier so gut:-) 
Liebe Grüsse... Caro

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Caro  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  :shy_flower:  
Was für eine OP steht denn bei dir an?
Vielleicht können wir dir ja ein wenig die Angst nehmen  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße und viel Spaß bei uns 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Caro!  Herzlich Willkommen bei Patientenfragen.net und viel Spaß hier in unserer lustigen Runde!  
Was für eine Op steht denn an bei Dir? Drücke auf jeden Fall die Daumen, daß alles glatt läuft! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Caro

Hallo Ihr zwei,...Danke für Euren lieben Willkommensgruss. 
Was für eine Op...,eigentlich nichts grosses,die Schilddrüse muss raus.
Struma multinodosa Stadium III oder so ähnlich.Angst macht mir dabei am meissten das ständige gerede über suptil verändertes Gewebe und die Verwachsungen.Links wucherts unter das Brustbein und alles solch Zeugs.Mir spukt halt die Angst vor der Diagnose Krebs im Kopf herum. 
Liebe Grüsse... Caro

----------


## StarBuG

Ich glaube, da würde sich jeder erst einmal Sorgen machen. 
Was wurden bei dir denn alles für Untersuchungen gemacht?
Gibt es schon Hinweise ob es gut- oder bösartig ist/sein könnte? 
Ich drück dir auf jeden Fall ganz fest die Daumen, das alles gut läuft und für dich ein gutes Ergebnis dabei raus kommt. 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Caro

Untersuchungen,...Sono und Szinti und Blut.
Und seit dem Befund der Szintigraphie geht mir das alles zu rasch.Erst hiess es OP muss irgendwann sein wegen der Grösse und der Knoten,aber ich könne mich in Ruhe darauf einrichten,dann der Szintibefund und nun wurde es hektisch.Und da sprach der NUK auch das erste mal davon das ihm das was er da sieht nicht gefällt und die Zeit drängt.
Tolle Aussage .... :Huh?:   
Liebe Grüsse Caro

----------


## StarBuG

Das klingt ja beunruhigend.
Kein Wunder das du dir solche Sorgen machst. 
Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass es nichts schlimmes ist

----------


## Caro

Danke,wird schon alles klappen und jammern hilft eh nicht.
Ich mags nur nicht wenn der Doc sich in solch Andeutungen verliert.Mir ist eine klare,wenn auch evt. wenig gute Aussage 1000 mal lieber.Da weiss man woran man ist und kann dann damit besser umgehen. 
Hm,mal eine Frage.Bei der Blutuntersuchung wurden Trak und Mak Werte bestimmt.Was sind das denn für Dinger? 
Liebe Grüsse... Caro

----------


## StarBuG

TRAK und MAK sin Autoantikörper, also Antikörper, die gegen das eigene Gewebe gerichtet sind.
TRAK = Thyreoidea Rezeptor Autoantikörper
MAK = mikrosomale Antikörper 
Schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRAK 
Für MAK hab ich leider keine gute Seite mit einer gut verständlichen Erklärung gefunden. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Caro

Danke,...werd ich gleich mal lesen:-) 
Liebe Grüsse... Caro

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Caro,  auch aus Tirol brüllts:  *Sei herzlich willkommen in unserer gemütlichen Runde!  *   Für die OP am 18.12. drücke ich Dir natürlich ganz fest die Daumen!  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Caro

Hallo Monsti  
Auch Dir ein Dankeschön für den lieben Willkommensgruss
und Danke für das Daumen drücken,..kanns gebrauchen,will ja zum Weihnachtsfest wieder zuHaus sein  :Smiley:   
Liebe Grüsse,..Caro

----------


## Obelix1962

@Caro, 
für Deine OP kurz vor Weihnachten  toi  :peace_2_cut:  toi  :peace_2_cut:   :peace_2_cut: toi 
ansonsten begrüße ich Dich natürlich wie alle neuen Forumsmitglieder mit einem 
Herzlichen  :hearts_mouth:  :hearts_mouth:  :hearts_mouth:  Hallole   :x_hello_3_cut: aus dem Schwabenländle. 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Caro

Hallo Obelix 
Danke für den lieben Willkommensgruss  :Smiley:    
@ micha 
Danke für den Link ,nun bin ich schlauer  :Smiley:

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo caro, 
ich wünsche dir als erstes viel erfolg für deine OP (hab dir auch schon in deinem andern thread geschrieben), es wird alles super laufen und gut gehen !!!!! toi toi toi 
was deine marker betrifft so hast du ja schon infos von michael bekommen, möchte dir auch noch sagen das bei mir diese marker erhöht sind da ich Hashimoto habe, heißt mein inmunsystem greift die schilddrüse an und zerstört sie langsam. 
das der doc dir einfach so was vor dir hinwirft find ich nicht gut und es sollte auch nicht so sein, da müssen unsere ärzt noch viel lernen!!!
zumal man als laie sich wahnsinnige sorgen macht und das wo dann oft nix dahinter steckt, sondern der arzt einfach an dem tag etwas genervt war und sich eben bisschen doof ausgedrückt hat...................oder so in der art. 
und nun drücke ich dir die daumen das es auch bei dir der fall ist und das es "harmlos" ist und die op super gut läuft und es dir hinterher super gut geht!!!!! 
ganz lieben gruß und alles gute
stiefelchen-elke

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Caro! 
Erstmal auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum! :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Ich wünsche dir auch ganz ganz viel Glück bei deiner OP und dass du bis Weihnachten wieder zu Hause sein kannst, bei deinen Kindern. 
Dein Arzt hat sich aber wirklcih kein bisschen psychologisch geschickt angestellt! Erstens sollte man manche Dinge in Ruhe besprechen, wenn man einen Verdacht hat als Arzt, außerdem sollte man dem Patienten gegenüber mit offenen Karten spielen. So eine Angst, wie du sie im Moment wohl verständlicher Weise hast, tut dir doch zusätzlich nicht gut! Echt mies!  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Caro

Hallo Elke und Julia :Smiley:   
Auch Euch beiden ein Dankeeeschön für den lieben Willkommensgruss. 
Zu diesen Werten nach denen ich fragte,...ich weiss nur das einer von beiden erhöht war und bekam den Satz dazu:
Da die OP unumgänglich ist,sind diese Werte eh irrelevant. 
Und Weihnachten bin ich gaaaanz bestimmt wieder zuhaus,es hiess das ich mich auf etwa 4 Tage einrichten soll :Smiley:   
Liebe Grüsse... Caro

----------


## Domino

Hallo Caro, 
ich häng mich auch noch schnell hinten an mit den Willkommensgrüßen  :smelling_flower:  und selbstverständlich wünsch auch ich Dir viel Glück  :zl_good_luck_cut:  für Deine bevorstehende OP. 
Servus Domino

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Caro,
auch von mir ein spätes,aber genauso "herzliches Willkommen"  :shy_flower:  hier im Forum. Ich halte dir ganz fest die Daumen für OP und gute Diagnose. Und von meiner an Brustkrebs erkrankten Freundin weiß ich: ist ein Feind erst mal erkannt, weiß man, wohin man schießen muss...!   :h_hit_3:  
Herzliche Grüße von der schönen hesischen Bergstraße
sendet Dir Ute

----------


## Gabriele

Lieber Michael!
Hier ist noch eine zusätzliche Info zum MAK und zwar von: http://www.hashimotothyreoiditis.de/HT-Antikoerper.html 
"....Erhöhte TPO-Antikörper werden bei der autoimmunen Schilddrüsenentzündung bei 90 % der Erkrankten gefunden. *TPO-Antikörper entsprechen den früher gemessenen MAK Antikörpern.* Sie können auch bei Menschen mit einer autoimmunen Schilddrüsenüberfunktion dem Morbus Basedow messbar sein. In einigen Fällen können auch bei Gesunden und insbesondere im höheren Lebensalter TPO-Antikörper in geringen Konzentrationen nachgewiesen werden." 
Herzliche Grüße und Caro: für Dich die allerbesten Wünsche für eine gute und effektive OP!! 
Gabriele

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Caro,
habe eben von deiner bevorstehenden OP gelesen - ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie man vor diesem Berg steht, drum schick ich dir als kleine Helfer ganz viele gute Wünsche und ich drück dir die Daumen, dass alles gut verläuft, die Befunde okay sind und du dich wohlfühlen kannst. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------

